# Betta Boy Update!! (HAM SPAM AND EGGS)



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

So i decided that i need to get updated shots of the boys, since a couple of them have colored up, so enjoy the picture spam!! 


Twitch


























Spot


































Thaddeus


































Willy
He is recovering from finrot...  


































And here is their current set up

I have Twitch and Spot in a divided seven gallon, heated and filtered. Thaddeus is in the ten, filtered and heated, with Casper and Jackie, the ADFs, and Larry, the BMS. And Willy is in a 2.5 with daily water changes to take care of his finrot. Poor guy. 










Also, here is what i use to care for my fish. lol












*Tell me what you all think!!  *


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

No comments? o.o? 

I guess you guys are tired of seeing my boys over and over. lol


----------



## Blaze54 (Apr 14, 2011)

Nice set-ups! And how do you like your frogs? I'm kinda getting back into them. Are they ok? Like easy to care for? Haha sorry,off-topic! Beautiful bettas!!


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Blaze54 said:


> Nice set-ups! And how do you like your frogs? I'm kinda getting back into them. Are they ok? Like easy to care for? Haha sorry,off-topic! Beautiful bettas!!



Lol, i love my frogs, i find them easy to care for, i feed them frozen blood worms and those frog and tadpole bites, they are big and healthy, and my female is adorably fat. X3


----------



## Blaze54 (Apr 14, 2011)

Haha ok jus' wonderin' :-D


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

No problem, hee hee. If you ever have any questions, feel free to pm me. :3


----------



## Blaze54 (Apr 14, 2011)

K thx


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

ADFs are great.  I love my little colony. And all your boys are looking splendid.


----------



## SillyCone (May 7, 2011)

Oooh that's a great set-up :V!

Now, how to get rid of it? Well, I don't mind having.. Joookes! XD!

I loved the frog hidden on the photo hahahhaha.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Thank you both so much! :3

I love my ADFs, and i hope they live long and happy lives. X3 My bettas too of course. As soon as Willy is feeling better i will work on getting him his very own five or ten gallon tank.  I cant wait.


----------



## newarkhiphop (Apr 22, 2011)

where did you get that picture/holding tank you have twitch in the first pic? :-D


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

cant u divide the ten gallon for willy? Great bettas BTW!!!!


----------



## Garth13 (Apr 4, 2011)

I couldn't help but noticing  that you have seeded rat food, which isn't good because it is often times nutritionally incomplete (contains too much corn and seeds). You should really be feeding the food blocks like these: http://www.petco.com/product/108411/Kaytee-Forti-Diet-Pro-Health-Food-for-Mouse-Rat-And-Hamster.aspx

Here is a good website about it: http://ratguide.com/care/nutrition/diet.php



Also your Bettas are so pretty I love the off-white colored ones. :-D


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Garth13 said:


> I couldn't help but noticing  that you have seeded rat food, which isn't good because it is often times nutritionally incomplete (contains too much corn and seeds). You should really be feeding the food blocks like these: http://www.petco.com/product/108411/Kaytee-Forti-Diet-Pro-Health-Food-for-Mouse-Rat-And-Hamster.aspx
> 
> Here is a good website about it: http://ratguide.com/care/nutrition/diet.php
> 
> ...


Uhm, as much as i appreciate the links and stuff, i actually make my own rat food at home. That isnt seed, it is a sue-bees mixture with lab blocks. 


Thanks anyway though. Also, Kaytee brand anything food is crap, i wouldnt feed it to a pig. :3 It is mostly corn and fillers, it is more nutritionally unfit than most seed based diets. 

Thanks for the compliments on my fish though! The lighter colored boys are my favorite.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Neil D said:


> cant u divide the ten gallon for willy? Great bettas BTW!!!!


I will when he gets over his finrot. :3 That is the QT tank. ^^; And thanks! 




newarkhiphop said:


> where did you get that picture/holding tank you have twitch in the first pic? :grin:


I believe i got it at Michael's... I used to keep bamboo in it, but they died. XD I can keep fish alive but i kill bamboo of all things! X3


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Also, sorry for the triple post, but i am amused that noone has gotten the reference in the title yet... XD


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Haha okay. That's what I get for Not paying attention


----------



## Garth13 (Apr 4, 2011)

Gizmothefreaky said:


> Uhm, as much as i appreciate the links and stuff, i actually make my own rat food at home. That isnt seed, it is a sue-bees mixture with lab blocks.
> 
> 
> Thanks anyway though. Also, Kaytee brand anything food is crap, i wouldnt feed it to a pig. :3 It is mostly corn and fillers, it is more nutritionally unfit than most seed based diets.
> ...


I couldn't find any other food on Petco so I choose that as an example  I just see so many people uneducated about rat care it makes me sad. Glad to hear you make your own food! I wish I had the dedication to do that when I had my rats, I just usually bought Harlkan rat blocks.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Neil D said:


> Haha okay. That's what I get for Not paying attention


Hee hee, its alright. That was a bit of a picture spam, i dont expect anyone to have read all of the little blurbs of text. XD


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Garth13 said:


> I couldn't find any other food on Petco so I choose that as an example  I just see so many people uneducated about rat care it makes me sad. Glad to hear you make your own food! I wish I had the dedication to do that when I had my rats, I just usually bought Harlkan rat blocks.


I actually cheat and use my foodstamps to buy the ingredients for the sue-bees mix. Lab blocks are not complete nutritionally either, they need to be supplemented with something like sue-bees. 
I have been breeding and raising rats for nearly seven years. There is nothing i dont know about them. Harlan-Teklan blocks are the best quality block food, and Sue-bees is the best at home food you can do.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

What's up about the title? Al I know is spam is that canned meat stuff that either people love or hate...


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Neil D said:


> What's up about the title? Al I know is spam is that canned meat stuff that either people love or hate...


Lol, it is a quote from a Monty Python skit. X3 I am just amused that noone has gotten it yet. heh


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh, never heard of monty python...


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

omg!!!!!
you don't know monty python?!?
HOLY GRAIL! GO GET IT NOW


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Ahhhhh! *goes into corner and hides* it's not my fault. haha lol what's it about?


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

king arthur and his knights look for the holy grail
there's holy hand grenades, killer bunny rabbits, coconuts, swallows (african or european), shrubberies, and mooses biting sisters!


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

So it's a comedy? Sorry if I sound like a derp...


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

yes, lol, it's hilarious

the bf and I are now quoting lines at each other and giggling crazily, may just have to watch it tonight, lol


----------

